
A Chemical Bond Neural-Network which makes human intuition rigorous - alpineidyll3
https://arxiv.org/abs/1703.08640
======
alpineidyll3
Chemists think of molecules in terms of bonds, but they are not physically
well-defined objects. In this paper we use a Neural-Network and TensorFlow to
learn the same concept, with success.

